# 2 New Fosters...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Mama...... such sweet puppers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sad for Claire, but happy for her pups. I hope they find great homes!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor mama, so sad. I wish we could get them all into good care before it's too late. 

The puppies are lucky to be with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Who's the goofball jumping around? He (hmmmm might be a she - too much hair to be sure) looks like quite a character.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Claire had 10 pups , 9 lived, these 2 boys are the last to find home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay- read more carefully. I see that is Abbie. She sure is happy with her new friends.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

coppers-mom said:


> Who's the goofball jumping around? He (hmmmm might be a she - too much hair to be sure) looks like quite a character.


Thats my Abbie... she cant keep 4 paws on the ground at any given time! Abbie LOVES everyone and if they play its even better......


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are adorable! They remind me of the two I had in January (Jubal and Barkley). I am so sorry to hear about their mom. How sad. But at least they are safe and with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Abbie's funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

They are adorable!! I love seeing Hootie just hanging out in the background too


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are adorable!! I love the first picture with Abby's expression as she is looking down on the pup and I love the expression of the pup in the 2nd picture...grrrrrr....LOL!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love your pictures and the "crew". The yard looks good and luckily not mud with all the rain we've had.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> Love your pictures and the "crew". The yard looks good and luckily not mud with all the rain we've had.


Oh I had a river flowing through the back yard.. Kept the dogs in for 2 days.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> They are adorable!! I love seeing Hootie just hanging out in the background too


Yep... he doesnt want any part of the action! he is doing what he does best!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute boys. Sad about their mom though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The pups look cute. Sorry their mom did not make it. I'm sure they will find good homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Those pups are just adorable and OH SO LUCKY TO HAVE you as a Foster Mom!

VERY sorry their Mom, Claire, didn't make it. She would be so happy that her pups will, though, thanks to you!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, double trouble! They are so cute!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Oh, double trouble! They are so cute!!


OH.... there a handful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

They are so cute! And it looks like they're holding their own with your crew too!

Very sad story about the mom.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The puppies are so cute! So sorry to hear about their mom. Thank you for taking them in and finding them a forever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just adorable. I am so sorry their Mom Claire didnt make it but at least she got to know them and that they are safe and loved now.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They are so cute!! I'm sure it won't be long before they find their furever homes


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

They're precious! It doesn't hurt to see Abbie having so much fun being a big sister to them either. It's too bad dogs who were born to moms who had HW didn't have a natural immunity to the beast... I know it's a parasite rather than a disease, but I could dream can't I?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

omg they are so cute!!!!Poor mama.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I got to play with those boys today, they are quite the handful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

SheetsSM said:


> I got to play with those boys today, they are quite the handful!


Come over next weekend Susan and get in the middle of the mix with the boys and Abbie and Cruiser!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------

